# Animal Crossing's genre



## Jeremy (Aug 30, 2006)

Ever since AC was released, people have been wondering what the genre is.  Everyone is changing it... it's always different... etc.  Some people call it an RPG, some people call it a Life simulation game; Wikipedia calls it all of those, but also gives a whole genre to AC called "Communication Adventure".  What do you think it is?


----------



## Micah (Aug 30, 2006)

I believe it is a Life Simulation Game. I wouldn't really call it an RPG because it's quite different than a RPG. Tough descicion though. It's really a gnre all by itself.


----------



## Fanghorn (Aug 30, 2006)

Its Animal Corssing, and lets just keep it at that.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 6, 2006)

A lot of people say they don't think it's an RPG, but a lot of sites put it under the catagory.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 6, 2006)

Then those sites are wrong.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 6, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Then those sites are wrong.


 In your opinion.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 7, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 No. It is a ture fact that it is not an RPG. It is a simulation.


----------



## Blackblade46 (Sep 7, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> STORMTROOPER88888 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Why can't it be both at once? An RPG life simulation game.    
B)


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 7, 2006)

Blackblade46 said:
			
		

> Minoranza said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Because it isn't an RPG.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 7, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Blackblade46 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In your opinion.


----------



## Propaganda Man (Sep 7, 2006)

Storm, go to Nintendo.com and tell me if it says RPG under Animal Crossing.


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 7, 2006)

Minoranza said:
			
		

> Storm, go to Nintendo.com and tell me if it says RPG under Animal Crossing.









http://www.nintendo.com/gamemini?gameid=m-Game-0000-646


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 9, 2006)

Animal Crossing is not an RPG, period.  The definition of RPG is...

"An RPG is a game in which you control a character, and where the character exhibits various forms of edification, i.e., leveling up."

AC is not an RPG because the character does not level up.


----------



## Kogori (Sep 9, 2006)

In my opinion AC is a sim game. (Game where you control the life of a character)


----------



## Jeremy (Sep 10, 2006)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Animal Crossing is not an RPG, period.  The definition of RPG is...
> 
> "An RPG is a game in which you control a character, and where the character exhibits various forms of edification, i.e., leveling up."
> 
> AC is not an RPG because the character does not level up.


 I don't think it is really an RPG either, but technically you do rank up.  I think you can consider getting a bigger house as a rank up.


----------



## Bulerias (Sep 10, 2006)

STORMTROOPER88888 said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Well, the definition refers to the actual character leveling up, but I see what you mean.


----------



## Kyle (Sep 10, 2006)

Its far from a RPG, really.


----------

